# Anyone recommend a good 2 way motorised valve - sauter for ch



## NOAH (27 Oct 2011)

My drayton  2 port 28mm motorised valve has given up the ghost after 5 years so need a replacement but what to get,  honeywell,  sauter, danfoss, sunvic or some other?

what is regarded as good these days?

noah


----------



## suzie (27 Oct 2011)

I'm sure those in the business will give you their experience on reliability, but in my case as a consumer, I initially had danfoss motorised valves, but they didnt last the pace and leaked. I replaced with myson and so far so good. Also seems to be of a better build quality

S.


----------



## NOAH (27 Oct 2011)

wow, i am getting so much feedback from others as well,  will check out myson, do they have a neon light to show open/closed?

noah

ps yes they do, just advised


----------



## john martin (27 Oct 2011)

Are you getting a lot of PM's. Why not share the info?


----------



## Shane007 (27 Oct 2011)

Myson are definitely the best motorized valves on the market. I would not use anything else. I would not touch their circulating pumps though. Grundfos all the way there.


----------



## NOAH (28 Oct 2011)

No pm's only chatting to people and reading.   Was told to check a few things viz when wiring a  2 port valve the neon light is useful indicator to know when it is in open position as it aids the wiring process. MYSON have this.  

The upshot is the valve in hot press does work but only in 2 ways, opens when hot water called for but will not close with hot tank thermostat,  this means either stat on hot tank faulty or valve faulty! Then motor valve on in hot press  tank closes when I switch on heating.  

By fiddling with valve in BH and accepting that valve in Hot Press is opening and closing then system is ok.   The fault I had was heating would not go off at all, cause was the sticking valve in BH and then when I wanted HW the solo rads were getting warm, cause valve in BH sticking so hot water getting into CH flow.

To sum up I was told  2 valves in BH  and HP needed replacing,  stat for hot tank could be faulty!!  It so happens the valve in HP was a RANGE model ie sunvic and a google brought up interesting reading.  The system I have is not complex, all I wanted was with HW on the stat on hot tank would turn off system when required temp reached,  and when heating on the wall stat  would turn on and off  CH at the set temperature.  It never worked properly so I got round it by timing hot water ie on for 1 hour.

Its ok now and had CH and HW on,  its possible valve in BH will slip again but I am aware.  I'll never know if valve in HP ever worked or if it is faulty as electrician  who was out can blame it or the tank stat.  I have given up but I now have a lot more knowledge than when I started.  MYSON and HONEYWELL appear to be favoured.

noah


----------



## suzie (28 Oct 2011)

Right, here's my setup if its of any use:

1) Hot pipe from boiler enters the hot press and splits, one feed the HW tank & other feeds CH rads. On each split I have a two way port.

HW control
-------------
The usual on/off periods, boost controller etc. It is hard wired to a thermostat wrapped around the HW tank. When controller requests hot water it opens the HW value (via a HW/CH/Boiler controller). Once open the value sends a signal to via HW/CH/Boiler controller to activate a relay on the fuse board that inturn turns on the boiler/pump. Thermostat feeds back temp readings to HW controller and it decides to stop heating HW tank. Now I'm not 100% sure which order is taken but I'd like to think the HW controller signals the HW/CH/boiler controller to deactivate boiler/pump & then close the HW value. The important thing to consider is that we dont want a value to be closing/closed before the pumps stops.

CH control
-------------
Same as above really (other than the CH controller in hallway is wireless connected to the HW/CH/Boiler controller in hotpress).


Also both circuits (for want of a better phrase) work independently of each other

Cheers
S.


----------



## NOAH (28 Oct 2011)

That was exactly the system I specified BUT I had to insist that the second 2 port valve was installed later.  I was supposed to accept a system that when I needed HW only I would only need that in summer so could turn off all the rads.  I was not in the house while the work was been done so could not check every single item and its sods law the MV in the Hot Press has a woeful reputation.

If it keeps going now I am going to  persevere and save my few pence.

Thanks for useful posts.

noah


----------

